# Salomon Dialogue boots



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Probably got around 40 on mine now, and they still look ok, but the fabric in the heel of the liner is torn. That didn’t happen before so must have replaced it with cheaper materials. Besides that it seems to be lasting longer than the previous models, that were just snowcrocs by the same time.


----------



## barry831125 (Feb 11, 2021)

I have the Salomon dialogue Double Boa version and I got about 30 days on them. Overall the boots still look good, they have some wear around where I will put my board on the lift. The boots are pretty comfortable and it is definitely the middle ground where you have enough response and flexibitly. I do feel that I started to have more heel lift after about 20 days. I recently got some aftermarket insoles that suck up a lot of volumes, so I think the boots should be able to go for more than another 20 days or so.


----------



## morfologus (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks, I'm not super convinced after all.


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

Don't think I'd gamble on Salomon boots other than the Malamute. Had a friend with Dialogues that barely got a season out of them. An eyelet ripped out, one of the liner laces broke, and the heel tread looks more worn than my Acerras with 3 seasons on them. Also, from personal experience their backpacking boots wear out superrrr quick and fall apart.


----------



## morfologus (Mar 22, 2016)

eleveneightnate said:


> Don't think I'd gamble on Salomon boots other than the Malamute. Had a friend with Dialogues that barely got a season out of them. An eyelet ripped out, one of the liner laces broke, and the heel tread looks more worn than my Acerras with 3 seasons on them. Also, from personal experience their backpacking boots wear out superrrr quick and fall apart.


Thanks, I'm leaning towards the Vans Infuses right now.
Buying new boots is a real pain in the ass, hopefully they'll be the one.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

eleveneightnate said:


> Don't think I'd gamble on Salomon boots other than the Malamute. Had a friend with Dialogues that barely got a season out of them. An eyelet ripped out, one of the liner laces broke, and the heel tread looks more worn than my Acerras with 3 seasons on them. Also, from personal experience their backpacking boots wear out superrrr quick and fall apart.


Wow, I was thinking about a pair of dialogue because I loved my Malamutes and F50... Seriously questioning now [emoji28]

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

I love my salamon launch with the str8 jkt. they've held up wonderfully, 2 seasons on them and i probably have at least 2-3 more. that's at 30+ days per year


----------



## foe (Feb 10, 2017)

I have a pair of 2021 Dialogues with the dual zone speed laces. From 2020 onwards they are the same design, just different colourways. 
I’ve only got a week on them but really happy with them so far:
They seem well designed and well made to me and after a week still look brand new. My old Nikes started getting chewed up by my bindings from day 1 whereas the dialogues have a sort of rubberised material on the back of the boot and around the heels which has prevented this. All the materials, seams, stitching etc look decent including the liners. If I was being critical the insoles look pretty basic but no issue when wearing them. 
I love the convenience of the speed laces and the dual zone works really well to avoid over tightening over my insteps (I was worried about this coming from trad laces). I would have got the dual boa but found an amazing deal on the speed laces. I did try on a pair with the lace/boa combination but they were not what I wanted: the boa tightens a harness inside the boot rather than closing the boot itself - to reduce heel lift I guess (but I don’t have an issue with this when wearing the right size/fitting boots). I would have preferred just normal laces (or dual boa/speed laces).
I don’t think they have a massively reduced footprint like some adidas for example but they are not bulky. Definitely slimmer width than my old Nikes. US10 fit fine in M bindings. 
On a more subjective note they fit me great and are really comfortable. Flex/stiffness seems like a solid medium. 
Obviously I can’t speak to their longevity. Got my fingers crossed they hold up for a while because I’m otherwise very happy with them (plus tying to find the right fitting boots is such a chore).


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

arbroadbent said:


> I love my salamon launch with the str8 jkt. they've held up wonderfully, 2 seasons on them and i probably have at least 2-3 more. that's at 30+ days per year


I'll add to that. 2 seasons on my Lauch str8jkt (about 35 days, I alternate with my Imperials when I need more support so they both have around 35-days on them after 2 seasons) and they've held up great. Nothing but good feedback on my part with salomon boots.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I see they no longer have the hifi which I have and lofi which feel very similar in their lineup this year but for what it's worth, like surgeon I alternate between my salomons and burtons with a similar amount of days on them and they are still like new. I feel the hifi are built of a higher quality than my top of the line burtons.


----------



## nitro91 (3 mo ago)

I have the salomon dialogues in US 10.5 , i got them as i have narrow skinny feet.
They fit great but after 30 days they have loosened up a fair bit and cant seem to get the right fit as I do two pairs of socks but it gets super tight, but one pair of socks is loose... lol


----------

